# Check out my website!



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

On my website i have now added a page about university. It has its own little message section for university life too. Totally un related to IBS though. Need a place just to complain about work and stuff then please come along and post there! http://flash.to/nikkisue


----------



## Marmite (May 17, 2002)

Cool site, thinking about getting myself one of those. i had a friend at Roehampton a little while ago doing dance and stuff, nice campus.I was at South Bank uni near Elephant and castle (yuk) for the last 4 years. Good luck with exams and the like!!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

I like the pics....So that's what you look like!







J*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yep, thats me! I think the URL has changed- Jeff, do you happen to know weather my flash.to address with automatically change it or do i have to do it? I'm a website retard!


----------

